# Cali at the woods



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I took cali into the woods for some excersie and boy was she a happy gurl, i am bringing her back again she was soo happy she didnt want to leave,























































and a short video if anyone would like to see


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks fantastic! Pit bulls must like tree branches. This is the second video today of a pit bull attacking a tree branch!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I must have missed the thread of the other one attcking the tree branch lol , she will do anything i ask of her, i didnt bring her toy so i used tree branch LOL she snapped alot in the woods, bringing her back again,


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> She looks fantastic! Pit bulls must like tree branches. This is the second video today of a pit bull attacking a tree branch!


Thats what I was going to say LOL. 

Although Gunner will grab most anything I ask him too  

She is pretty! I wish we had snow


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like she enjoyed that tree :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I probably shouldn't say this, but when I first looked at the photos I thought she was hanging on a rope that was attached to the Halti. I was wondering why the heck you were posting those photos for people to see! Then i saw the leash laying on the ground


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know I probably shouldn't say this, but when I first looked at the photos I thought she was hanging on a rope that was attached to the Halti. I was wondering why the heck you were posting those photos for people to see! Then i saw the leash laying on the ground


That is what I thought too! HAHAH I was trying to figure out if she was chewing on her line attached to the tree and why she had a leash on as well. Then I saw that it was WOOD not a rope!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to know i don't just have a twisted mind.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Glad to know i don't just have a twisted mind.


hwell: no just bad eye sight like me!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know I probably shouldn't say this, but when I first looked at the photos I thought she was hanging on a rope that was attached to the Halti. I was wondering why the heck you were posting those photos for people to see! Then i saw the leash laying on the ground





Sprocket said:


> That is what I thought too! HAHAH I was trying to figure out if she was chewing on her line attached to the tree and why she had a leash on as well. Then I saw that it was WOOD not a rope!





Sprocket said:


> hwell: no just bad eye sight like me!!


LOL no i had the leash on her so i can grab it in case something came up, ya looks can be deceiving how ever u spell it LOL glade you like the pics though


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

CaliandBear said:


> LOL no i had the leash on her so i can grab it in case something came up, ya looks can be deceiving how ever u spell it LOL glade you like the pics though


Here is Gunner doing the same thing! LOL I'll bet him and Cali would have fun together 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13661-gunner-vs-tree.html


----------

